
Why Doesn’t Google Consolidate Login Procedures? - terpua
http://www.centernetworks.com/google-consolidate-login-procedures
======
redorb
I think it might have to do with different teams in google having different
views about how security on their different projects might have different
needs.

\- Letting each team have their own policy is a good idea because it allows
the people who built it ; to protect it.

\- The only people who notice are those who are over thinking it.

------
sophacles
I too have frequently wondered why I can't adjust settings for such things. I
also have wondered why I sometimes I have to re-login to groups when I go
there, even tho I am currently using gmail in a different tab.

Even more than that tho, I would like to see a modern ident protocol,
preferably one that is tied into a PKI and cryptographically secure. Then I
wouldn't have to care about this.

------
Sutibu
I'm guessing because project teams are more independent than one might think.
Perhaps they're of the mind that too much central management will stifle
innovation?

